# Putting Ikea to bed...



## healeydays (Dec 3, 2012)

Folks,

My wife went out to pickup an inexpensive bedframe this past weekend from Ikea for our son to take with him when he moves out, and when assembling it last night I started looking at the support slats and over half of them are staring back at me being full of birdseyes. 

I know alot of their stuff is being built around the world, but this wood is very blond (like most Swedes) and doesn't seem to be the most dense wood I've seen. I'm tempted to swap those boards out and keep them for some project, but my wife gave me that look so I'm not sure that will be happening.


I see maple and burls full of birdseyes, but what other light woods have that characteristics? I know it would be useless to ask Ikea what it is as they won't even tell Congress where they get their woods...

Mike


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2012)

healeydays said:


> ...
> I see maple and burls full of birdseyes, but what other light woods have that characteristics? ...



I don't know, because "we" can't see it. 

:no dice. more please:

:i_dunno:


----------



## healeydays (Dec 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I knew as soon as I hit the send button someone was going to say that and it probably be one of those moderator types...:dash2:


----------



## healeydays (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure they come across well in pictures, but here you go.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it's pine or spruce. I've seen pine like that.


----------

